# Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne



## SebastianThoeing (11. Oktober 2010)

*Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,793727


----------



## eEBMBEe (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*

Ist das alles oder kommt noch was dazu?


----------



## eEBMBEe (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*



eEBMBEe schrieb:


> Ist das alles oder kommt noch was dazu?


   ok schon bemerkt dass es 1.kapitel ist ^^


----------



## JoinerJones (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*

Wie genau bekommt man den Schlüssel der Waldläufer?


----------



## Rata1 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*

In der Höhle südlich von der Hexenhütte, im Dunkelwald, findet man noch nen 2h Streitkolben und der ist besser als die Heugabel!


----------



## CaptainBalu (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*

Mit der Königin habe ich eine andere Taktik verfolt. Einfach einen Blitzzauber auf sie sprechen, dann ist sie für ein paar Sekunden gelähmt, in denen man ihr mit dem Schwert zusetzen kann. Dafür muss man auch nicht so weit weg sein. Fällt manchen vielleicht einfacher.


----------



## haga2606 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*

Spiel heute bekommen. Installation dauerte ewig. Tja und dann kommt das Startbild: König Rowars schwebender Thron, murmelnde Stimmen ....... und ich komm schon am Anfang nicht weiter !!!! Was mach ich falsch?????? Die Demo lief Klasse und jetzt das. Ich hoffe, jemand kann helfen, ansonsten war das mit Sicherheit mein letztes Gothic Spiel.


----------



## Christoph-felix (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*

könntet ihr die map von süd-stewark um punkt 10 oberirdisches artefakt erweitern
die anleitung völig sinnlos wenn nur erwänd wird im norden


----------



## theNDY (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*

Mh, ist ja ein wenig rar für eine Komplettlösung oO

Ich bin mittlerweile im Tempel und mich würde interessieren ob ich das Spiel jetzt schon fast durch habe ... hab noch ein paar offene Nebenquests die ich sonst erstmal fertig mache 

Das Spiel geht einfach runter wie Öl


----------



## i3810jaz (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*

Die Komplettlösung beinhaltet ja nur die ersten paar Spielstunden leider hänge ich jetzt in einem Dungeon bei  Tooshoo fest.... http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Spieleforum-41/Rollenspiele-und-Adventures-6/Gothic-4-Grosses-Verlies-nahe-Tooshoo-wo-ist-der-Ausweg-8978226/?c=0 kann mir jemand weiter helfen? ich hab schon die Truhe mit dem Schlüssel geblündert ich suche jetzt den Ausweg...


----------



## Athoz (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*

Ihr habt mindestens zwei Artefakte vergessen eins liegt am strand beim Wachturm (rechts ihr müsst um den felsen herumlaufen) und eins liegt an einem Baum hinter dem Felsen der hinter dem Haus im Räuberlager ist.
Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus das das gut erklärt ist


----------



## LexTertia (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*

Das Wetter muss man verändern egal ob man sich für Gilana oder Vultus entscheidet, vorher kommt man  nicht zu Merdarion (Gilana will Vultus Höhle unter Wasser setzten, um Vultus ein für alle mal den Rest zu geben).
Und für was man sich bei Zylana entscheidet spielt auch keine Rolle, da sie IMMER anderer Meinung ist, erst wenn man den Schrein direkt bedient muss man sich entscheiden.


----------



## Vordack (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*



haga2606 schrieb:


> Spiel heute bekommen. Installation dauerte ewig. Tja und dann kommt das Startbild: König Rowars schwebender Thron, murmelnde Stimmen ....... und ich komm schon am Anfang nicht weiter !!!! Was mach ich falsch?????? Die Demo lief Klasse und jetzt das. Ich hoffe, jemand kann helfen, ansonsten war das mit Sicherheit mein letztes Gothic Spiel.



??? Dann kauf Die halt kein Gothic mehr. Mirdochegal

Die Drohung war ja wohl für die Tonne 

Aber zu Deiner Frage. am Anfang speilt man quasi einen Traum als König.

Der König steht auf und man muss einfach loslaufen (ne ganze Weile), die Monster killen, und immer weiter suchen wo es entlang geht. Irgendwann wacht man auf und das Spiel startet.


----------



## BBBPaulus (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*

Gestern damit nach ca. 4 Tagen mit 5-6 Stunden Spielzeit je damit fertig geworden. Spoiler braucht das Spiel sicher nicht, denn dann geht es noch schneller.

Das Spile is liebevoll gemacht jedoch imo unfertig. Das betrifft zunächst einmal das Ende. Da schleppe ich ca. 25.000 Gold mit mir rum, hab ein tolles Schwert einen irren Bogen meine Rüstung ist gerunt dann mache diese Xesha ein und Schluß ist? Ich konnte es kaum fassen!!! Die Hälfte der Insel ist zudem noch grau, in der Hauptstadt sind teilweise noch diese toten Punks unterwegs  und diese 30iger Nebenqueste sind wohl kaum realistisch erfüllbar und wenn dann die einzige Herausforderung in dem Spiel, falls man es sich denn antun möchte unter jedem Blatt hinter jedem Stein nach einen Grab, Statue oder Artefakt zu suchen ... ich hab jedenfalls nur ca. die Hälfte von jedem gefunden.

Anway, das Spiel auf dem Niveau von FO 3 und ich ziehe dort ein. Eine nicht-lineare Spielführung usw. usw. tut Not! Darüber hinaus hat man sich nicht einmal die Mühe gemacht für die einzelnen Figuren dort individuelle Gesichter zu schnitzen, was kein großes Problem ist und selbst von Laien leicht zu editieren ist.

Schade, das Spiel hat teileweise ein tolle Atmosphäre, Im Sumpf schwitzt fast richtig und manche Kämpfe z.B. gegen diesen Graf DingsBumms in der Arena machen Spaß und man muß sich schon ein wenig mehr anstrengen, als nur drauf zu kloppen.

So und was mach ich jetzt mit meinem Level 27-Ava und seiner Ausrüstung. In die Tonne treten? Oder kommt da noch was? Teil. 2 und Teil 3?

Schade, dass ich 44,00 EUR gelöhnt habe ab 19,50 stimmt das Preisleistung-Verhältnis einigermaßen.

Und noch … das Spiel entlehnt sich Diablo 2 in Übertragung auf 3 D high-End. Allerdings hat Diablo 2 tatsächlich mehr Tiefe.

P


----------



## xxHeny (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*

Spiel kommt definitiv nicht mit G1 G2 und G3 mit .
Zwar gute Grafik und auch Deteilreich aaaaaber
Die Spielführung ist viel zu geradlinig man muss immer nur nach vorne, zurück brauchst du garnicht mehr wozu also die Teleportsteine?
Die Spielewelt  ist viel zu klein , zuwenig  Nebenquest und zuwenig Charaktere . Spannung kommt fast überhaupt nicht auf !
außerdem fast immer zu Nacht und dauernd Regen
Und wenn man das Spiel auf  Schwierigkeitsstufe Normal  spielt , wird es absolut anspruchslos dann besser gleich auf Schwer oder Gothic
Fazit : ist sein Geld  leider nicht  Wert


----------



## DerdOn2006 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*

Für dieses „Spiel“, wenn man es dann so nennen mag, kann man guten Gewissens keine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen. Durch und durch unfertig und das nach langer Entwicklungszeit. Die Grafik ist gemessen an ihren Hardwareanforderungen einfach nicht zeitgemäß, da gibt es auch nichts schönzureden. Weiterhin runden Bugs, wie etwa das Nicht-Abspielen von Videosequenzen, den Frust nur noch ab. 
Die Story macht den Anschein, als wäre sie mal eben auf einer Toilettensitzung entstanden. Uninspiriert und klischeebeladen, auf jeden Fall nicht das, was man vom echten Gothic gewohnt war.
Für mich als Fan der Gothic-Reihe war Gothic bereits mit dem Release von G3 tot. Gothic 4 toppt seinen Vorgänger noch an Lieblosigkeit und Ideenarmut. Als Entwickler sollte man sich bei einem derartigen Endprodukt in Grund und Boden schämen…


----------



## franken (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*



DerdOn2006 schrieb:


> Für dieses „Spiel“, wenn man es dann so nennen mag, kann man guten Gewissens keine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen. Durch und durch unfertig und das nach langer Entwicklungszeit. Die Grafik ist gemessen an ihren Hardwareanforderungen einfach nicht zeitgemäß, da gibt es auch nichts schönzureden. Weiterhin runden Bugs, wie etwa das Nicht-Abspielen von Videosequenzen, den Frust nur noch ab.
> Die Story macht den Anschein, als wäre sie mal eben auf einer Toilettensitzung entstanden. Uninspiriert und klischeebeladen, auf jeden Fall nicht das, was man vom echten Gothic gewohnt war.
> Für mich als Fan der Gothic-Reihe war Gothic bereits mit dem Release von G3 tot. Gothic 4 toppt seinen Vorgänger noch an Lieblosigkeit und Ideenarmut. Als Entwickler sollte man sich bei einem derartigen Endprodukt in Grund und Boden schämen…


achja - gothic war ja immer für seine gute story bekannt... gott segne die verblendeten!


----------



## UUUH (1. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*

Das schlechteste Rollenspiel das es gibt, und ich zahle 40 euro dafür . SO EIN MÜLL!!!! Da ist ja das Gothic 1 noch um LÄNGEN besser oder Oblivion 4 oder Risen oder Two World oder oder, alles ist besser als Arcania ( als Gothic kann man es nicht bezeichnen ) soooo lange Entwicklung soooo viele Versprechungen dieses Spiel kann mit keinem anderen Rollenspiel mithalten, es ist einfach nur SCHLECHT und mir kann auch keiner erzählen da hat man sich mühe gegeben!!!! Hoffentlich wird Two World 2 nicht so!!!!!


----------



## DerKeekxLord (26. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*

ich find es nich ma so schlecht allerdings nicht für ein Gothic, dafür is es in allen belangen VIEL zu schlecht. ich hab auf normal 3 Tage gebraucht an denen ich höchstens 3 h gespielt hab und dabei hab ich sogar alle Nebenquest gemacht die ich gefunden hab


----------



## Linus79 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Arcania: Gothic 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps und Tricks - So kommen Sie durch die Kampagne*

Ich verstehe das ganze gezehter nicht. Ich bin Gothic Fan der ersten Stunde und habe alle Gothic Teile mit Hoehen und Tiefen im Dritten Teil zig-fach durchgespielt. 
Und ich muss sagen, das die Story im Arcania nicht schlecht ist. Zwar muss man die ganzen Charaktere oefter ansprechen auch wenn sie keinen Marker tragen (ja - beim 2ten Mal hab ich dieses Feature benutzt) um die gesammten Dialoge mitzubekommen. Und ja, es ist etwas kampflasstig und sehr linear - aber das kennen und lieben wir doch eigentlich an Gothic. Wer ohne Cheats spielt hat auch Spass an allen 3 Grundcharacteren ( Mage, Warrior, Rouge oder Mischung).
Meiner Meinung nach kann man das Spiel rushen oder aber geniessen. 
Wir treffen alte Bekannte, vertiefen die Storyline und bekommen noch weitere Hintergruende. Und ja - diese sind voranden. Sprecht mit allem und jedem - MEHRMALS. Meistens haben sie mehr zu sagen.
Und wer in diesem Spiel cheatet macht es sich selber kaputt. 
Negatives gibt es aber auch: Steurung hackelig, Phisik nicht ausgereift, man springt oefter mal unbeabsichtigt in den Tod, Fliegt ins Nirvana aufgrund einiger Clippingfehler, sogar ein unsterblches Skelett ist nach 30 Minuten Kampf ohne Kratzer dann doch an einem Stein haengengeblieben und kurz danach im Boden verschwunden 
Nichts desto trotz: Es ist ein gutes Rollenspiel - und es ist Gothic - aber.....eben nicht die alte Schule. Zu sauber, zu Oblivion und 2Worlds like. Das liegt sicherlich auch an der Graphic, die so malerisch gestaltet ist. Manchmal ist zu viel Realismus halt zuviel.
Also - geniesst es. Es ist naehmlich gar nicht sooo schlecht. 
Und wen die COmmunity sich erst mal wieder rangesetzt hat..... ich liebe es.... Gothic for ever.


----------



## Tohil1 (18. April 2012)

Allso ich sag nur das das spiel besser ist als gothic 3 habe es nun mal weider gespielt nun auch ohne stocken man braucht schon guten pc da mit das nicht passiert oder heutzutag nen normalen ^^ und ich finde das spiel wie geagt klasse


----------



## Tohil1 (18. April 2012)

ps ich hoffe noch auf ein Gothic 5 von piraniabytes und auf ein Acania 2 von Jowwod


----------



## chbdiablo (18. April 2012)

Da hast du dir ja ein altes Thema ausgesucht.. 
Dass du das Spiel gut findest ist natürlich dein Recht, auch wenn dir die Mehrheit der Spieler da nicht zustimmen wird.



Tohil1 schrieb:


> ps ich hoffe noch auf ein Gothic 5 von piraniabytes und auf ein Acania 2 von Jowwod


 
Piranha Bytes hat zwar wieder die Rechte an Gothic, falls es ein neues Spiel geben sollte dann wird das aber eher ein Gothic 4. Es wurde bereits bestätigt, dass weder Götterdämmerung und vor allem Arcania als nicht kanonisch angesehen werden und deren Ereignisse in einem neuen Spiel also als nicht existent angesehen werden würden.

Arcania 2 ist höchst unwahrscheinlich, da es Jowood gar nicht mehr gibt. Nordic Games hat zwar die Vertriebsrechte von Arcania von Jowood übernommen aber was neues wird da eher nicht in Auftrag gegeben. Selbst das Entwicklerteam Spellboun, die ja Arcania gemacht haben, ist im Moment in einem Insolvenzverfahren.

Das beste wäre also, du spielst Risen und in Kürze Risen 2, das wird dir bestimmt gefallen.


----------



## Tohil1 (19. April 2012)

risen habe ich auch extra noch mal diuch gespielt und risen 2 ist vorbestellt ^^


----------



## Tohil1 (19. April 2012)

Jo und wiegesagt habe nichts gegen gothic 4 arcania und die leute die meinen das sie das game in 3 stunden duch gespielt haben versteh ich nicht bin nun wieder seit 12 stunden dabei und grade mal im silbersee fertig versuch aber auch alles zu endecken bin nun lvl 15 danach zocke ich noch die erweiterung die habe ich auch noch garnicht gespielt ^^


----------

